# SNOW DAY...ADD YOUR PIC's =D



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

This is today =D









Shadow loves it....
















....Titch not so much...









Lets see you pic's from todays snow :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I will take some later when I take the dogs on the field:2thumb: I was up at 5.00am feeding the orphan kittens and when I went downstairs my Rottie went mental crashing in and out of the dog flap and bouncing in the snow:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not got animals is as such but these are what i took this mornin 
theres a garden under there somewhere!

my rabbit hutches!!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

woohoo its awesome!

heres my pics could only get simba as narla was too giddy:lol2:

























my garden









nature reserve where i walk the dogs


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

Heres Kaos and little Carly they both love it


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

AAAAAWWWWWW that last picture is just adorable:flrt:


----------



## BoaQueen (May 3, 2009)

rach666 said:


> AAAAAWWWWWW that last picture is just adorable:flrt:


That's what I thought. But I also thought your pooch was just the cutest!


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

rach666 said:


> AAAAAWWWWWW that last picture is just adorable:flrt:


Thanks Rach,i think she looks like a little cat in that pic,lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cath, where abouts in manc are you? not cos i wanna know how much snow you actually have, because i want to come see your beautiful kitty :flrt::lol2:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cath, where abouts in manc are you? not cos i wanna know how much snow you actually have, because i want to come see your beautiful kitty :flrt::lol2:


You no where i live,lol.You came round when Kaos was a little pup.You and Ditta are welcome round anytime.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

walking down by the river






















































garden fun


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> You no where i live,lol.You came round when Kaos was a little pup.You and Ditta are welcome round anytime.


i didnt come did i? ditta did? 

heres a snow ninja and a dirtbag dog


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

no snow


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i didnt come did i? ditta did?
> 
> You have been at least once,you liked my B/W tegu that i had in the front room.
> 
> ...


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

BoaQueen said:


> That's what I thought. But I also thought your pooch was just the cutest!


thanks hun hes about 8 months now and bigger than my rotti bitch:lol2:



cathspythons said:


> Thanks Rach,i think she looks like a little cat in that pic,lol


just looks adorable want to squeeze itttttt:flrt:



kerrie said:


> walking down by the river
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 

loving the harley lead!
me and my dad took narla my rotti out before and a lil toddler threw a snow ball for narla to catch:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt come did i? ditta did?
> ...


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Mooney the angora ferret, he was loving it and his nose was the brightest pink by the time he was finished burrowing.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

not a ferret fan but thats pretty darn gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Here is Karla, Kye and Lucy(complete with snowballs lol) on the field next to my house


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you guys got the good snow... we have just a little... and it's cold... very, very cold...

really cold... no, cold's not the word for it...


thanks canada.... nice work there...


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> cathspythons said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm, ive slept since then :lol2:
> ...


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Maddie after running with her nose in the snow










Ahh my little girl


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Oreo really hates the snow bless him!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

africa said:


> imageOreo really hates the snow bless him!


 
hee hee i dont blame him i do too :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

africa said:


> imageOreo really hates the snow bless him!


Awwww..._ i want one! :flrt:_


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

africa said:


> imageOreo really hates the snow bless him!


lovely guy and your in Derbyshire:gasp: I wish my garden looked that nice and snowy mines not got much snow covering it you can still see the ugly:lol2:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

roo doesnt like the snow either. she sat there not looking very impressed.

will get some pics uploaded later


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

africa said:


> imageOreo really hates the snow bless him!


 
oh my god, hes amazing:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mummys boy lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

africa said:


> imageOreo really hates the snow bless him!


 
yeah, those *****...

they used to crawl on me in florida... steal your stuff...:lol2:

keep an eye on your watch... they love to boost shiny and slick wrist watches...:2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

We've got Emergency weather warning but no snow to accompany it yet...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

rach666 said:


> woohoo its awesome!
> 
> heres my pics could only get simba as narla was too giddy:lol2:
> image
> ...


What a handsome boy Simba is growing into :flrt::flrt:



cathspythons said:


> image


Thought that was a cat then, not the pup. :lol2:



karategirl said:


> Maddie after running with her nose in the snow
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Love this wee girl. :flrt:

Was going to get some snow pics earlier 'cause I'd got the ferrets out on the front garden but turned out to be too dark as I was working until half 4.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> What a handsome boy Simba is growing into :flrt::flrt:


 
i know,hes bloody gorgeous:lol2::flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nothing at all here, i hope it doesnt either till at least 12 tomorrow we have to go out and have quite a drive early tomorrow.

I think its a tad too cold for snow at the moment. 

Marina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My Skye today. Unfortunately I couldn't let him off to run mad like he usually does cos he's been in the vets to get his testaklees removed this morning! Bless! 

So it was calm and subdued walk today and photographing an all black dog against a snow background at dusk is *not* easy! :lol2:










However, here he is having real fun in the snow with my granddaughters over the weekend 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/437926-skye-my-granddaughters-snow.html

.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i know who you are now cathy!!!! took ditta to tell me though haha ! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Last night:










Today:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Christmas Morning:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i know who you are now cathy!!!! took ditta to tell me though haha ! :lol2:


:lol2:Call for a brew next time your passing and meet baby Carly


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Christmas Morning:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
awwwww eeeee bless him fantastic pics jen :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And then the street/garden 

Last night:










Today:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwww eeeee bless him fantastic pics jen :flrt::flrt:


 
Thanx!!  We had a great time that morning :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not that you can see it well, but I thought this was funny. It wasn't the deepest bit, but it was the easiest bit to get a pic of the ruler in


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Excellent photos, I cant believe how much Diesel has grown :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I know!!!!! ***sobs***


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

chamlover said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 

ooh oh i demand more pics of the appaloosa:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

rach666 said:


> ooh oh i demand more pics of the appaloosa:flrt:


 
Ditto :whistling2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Amalthea said:


> Ditto :whistling2:


 
me luffs em:blush::lol2:


----------



## angoraferret (Jan 18, 2009)

Some lovely pics, Feorag skye is gorg.

And Amalthea what is with that ear, how cute is that!!!


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

rach666 said:


> ooh oh i demand more pics of the appaloosa:flrt:


I will have to hunt some out , He is actualy a leopard spotted Austrian Noriker


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

angoraferret said:


> Some lovely pics, Feorag skye is gorg.
> 
> And Amalthea what is with that ear, how cute is that!!!


thank you Suzanne. He's bundle of nervous energy and very excitable, but I'm loving having him!!

Jen - lovely piccies and Diesel is so grown up now and I love that ear!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

thought i would add my pics from today 










The sled staffie's :lol2:









the kids enjoying the ride


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

chamlover said:


> I will have to hunt some out , He is actualy a leopard spotted Austrian Noriker


 

i LUFFFS them dont really see many about!:2thumb:


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

This is Frazzle and my brothers dog Bomber playing in the garden yesterday and there been more snow since then.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

What great pics guys, i havnt any didnt take my phone on walkies 
apparantly plenty more snow tomorrow though so will catch some then!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Some fantastic pictures in here, everyone looks so happy playing about in the snow


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

lovely pics folks......no snow here at all .......although that suits me fine!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bacause i wouldnt get to work today we have to take it off our annual leave entitlement, how sh*t is that?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

beardedlady said:


> thought i would add my pics from today
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Wonderful photographs! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

angoraferret said:


> And Amalthea what is with that ear, how cute is that!!!


 


feorag said:


> Jen - lovely piccies and Diesel is so grown up now and I love that ear!


Yeah... His ears are funny *lol* Bless him!! The one is USUALLY standing up and the other is either floppy or helicopterish :lol2:



beardedlady said:


> The sled staffie's :lol2:


LOVE IT!!!! :lol2:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> bacause i wouldnt get to work today we have to take it off our annual leave entitlement, how sh*t is that?


Both Jake and I coouldn't work and so we won't get paid 
But I either stayed at home with no pay or got a taxi to and from work which would have cost me about the same as my wages for the day :gasp:


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

cathspythons said:


> Heres Kaos and little Carly they both love it
> image



Soooo cuteeeee:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

feorag said:


> Wonderful photographs! :2thumb:


 
thanks :lol2: i get the best of both worlds kids get out in the snow an the dogs get to work they love it


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

My Idiot out and about recently...


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

My daily walk made more lovely by the snow.....





















lovely!!!!


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mummy.. my wellies are too short!










Still snowing here!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

MSL said:


> My daily walk made more lovely by the snow.....
> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> ...


Some gorgeous photos :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Penny, lovely photos, in fact everyones photos are great:2thumb:

My OH was made to take a stand down day yesterday but hes off work today and tomorrow as normal. If it stays like this I cant see it being open on Friday either. Its snowing again:gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> My daily walk made more lovely by the snow.....
> imageimageimage
> 
> 
> ...


 
awwww lovely pics hun :flrt:

aint you glad you got more snow hee hee


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

angels1531 said:


> image
> 
> Mummy.. my wellies are too short!
> 
> ...


 

WOW:gasp:

now that is deep snow:lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Here is a video of a Cape Genet looking pretty in the snow.

YouTube - Genet in the Snow


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

my fave pic of this morning.
Juno the husky enjoying the snow;


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Rain said:


> my fave pic of this morning.
> Juno the husky enjoying the snow;
> image


omg its sukas twin..........









taken on a different, not so snowy day!


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

front and back garden ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

videos but its ok 
Here is Simba , Tom and Scooby!!
And my cold + cat voice :blush::blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> videos but its ok
> Here is Simba , Tom and Scooby!!
> And my cold + cat voice :blush::blush:
> 
> ...


 

Still cant see a skinny cat:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Still cant see a skinny cat:whistling2:


teh black and qwhite one....
lol buut as i said in my stupid voice...
you look like a wild cat he had puffed out all his fur like a bird hehe, was funny


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a fab photo of my neighbours dog mid flight to catching a snowball and i dont know how to load it arghhh HELP,i am soo rubbish with computers lol
(my dogs refused to set foot outside the front door!!!)


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

I have no pictures..i failed on that score. took the camera only to find the battery was not in it and being charged up still :bash::lol2: daft cow i am!


HOW EVER me, other half, and dog had A HELL OF A GOOD TIME! dog doing the usual running around like a nutcase and FOR ONCE! got along with a young GSD!  COULDNT BE HAPPYER! no growing NOTHING!

me and other half had a hudge snow ball fight, which turned out to be quite competitive and agressive and i think we scared young kids away! and we also made snow angels :flrt:


Cold and wet but we all had fun :2thumb:


----------



## ghastly152 (Sep 3, 2007)

A pic of my Oscar enjoying the snow or not as the case may be (its hard to tell with his face lol)


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Hes gorgeous


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> roo doesnt like the snow either. she sat there not looking very impressed.
> 
> will get some pics uploaded later
> 
> ...


 

here are a few we took of Roo


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

I might have sussed the photo thing hope this works
Tess Cockcroft's Photos | Facebook
Worth a shot lol


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

omg,omg how cute is the raccoon,i really wants one :flrt:


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

the way she keeps trying to steal my hair she will be available shortly :devil: she also would like people to please ignore the bald belly and scar she is a tad sensitive about it :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

shplooble said:


> the way she keeps trying to steal my hair she will be available shortly :devil: she also would like people to please ignore the bald belly and scar she is a tad sensitive about it :lol2:


 
:lol2: I was going to say she needs a jumper :blush:


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of our walk today



















Marbury Country Park where I walk my dogs.










Jack is the brown dog on the right and Squiddle is the black diddy dog who is just starting to collect snowballs on his legs










Half way through the walk and I had already stopped to remove the snowballs off his back legs as he couldn't cock his leg and could hardly walk - couldn't stop laughing.










Back at home - check out how many snowballs he managed to collect after I had cleared his legs!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

shplooble said:


> the way she keeps trying to steal my hair she will be available shortly :devil: she also would like people to please ignore the bald belly and scar she is a tad sensitive about it :lol2:


I actually thought it was crying out for a tummy blurt! :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Choggie said:


> image
> 
> Half way through the walk and I had already stopped to remove the snowballs off his back legs as he couldn't cock his leg and could hardly walk - couldn't stop laughing.
> 
> ...


My Afghans suffered the same problem :lol2:>

25 snowballs????


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

Squiddle is normally such a live wire and these snowballs really slowed him down - problem is the compact and freeze so quickly you end up pulling fur out trying to get them off! Must have had 25 on him easily.


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

shplooble said:


> here are a few we took of Roo
> 
> 
> image
> ...


I neeeed to get myself a raccoon! How are they to keep?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Skye 'konging' in the garden this morning and loving it!


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> I neeeed to get myself a raccoon! How are they to keep?


 

I wont lie its not easy... but SOOO worth it :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Cadbury, my chocolate Somali this morning exploring the garden - he was 11 years old on New year's day.



















Perfect example of why a Somali's tail is called a brush!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Senna -Northern Inuit
Remmie- Choc lab
Bailey puppie choc lab


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

feorag said:


> Skye 'konging' in the garden this morning and loving it!
> 
> image image
> 
> image image


hes so handsome! how red is his tongue?:lol2:



feorag said:


> Cadbury, my chocolate Somali this morning exploring the garden - he was 11 years old on New year's day.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
me wants a pretty kitty:gasp:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> image


:flrt: Is he the pup from the litter a while ago? :gasp:

Leo outside:


















Joey with a tray of snow (she's an indoor rabbit and I hadn't got the time to acclimatise her to outside for an hour or so, so she got a tray of snow instead lol)

















Pushing the snow about









And a quick pic of Olli, even though they're posted in the pics section anyway:lol2:










:flrt:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

My snow day pics, the horses and the car at the stables!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

*the dogs, at work!*


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Some more of the dogs loving the snow!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> :flrt: Is he the pup from the litter a while ago? :gasp:
> 
> 
> :flrt:



Know thats remmie the mum :flrt:

but this is Bailey, who my mum is desperate to pinch but dad wont let her :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Know thats remmie the mum :flrt:
> 
> but this is Bailey, who my mum is desperate to pinch but dad wont let her :lol2:
> image
> image


He's sooo big now, and still so handsome :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

